# Countdown to Smoke on the Beach



## Captain Morgan

The Fall edition...it's held twice a year.  Oh my, the stakes have gotten bigger....first prize is 5 g's, AB money has more than doubled, now at
500 bucks.  There's going to be a music festival run by the Myrtle Beach
area chamber of commerce, and it's on Labor Day Weekend...meaning around 500 thousand people will be in Myrtle Beach.

 Teams include BBQ-4-U and Captain Morgan, who have taken 3 of
the last 4 trophies awarded.

The schedule for the weekend is here..

http://www.sunfunfestival.com/beachboog ... vities.htm

Gonna be a hoot, and if you haven't planned you're Labor Day Weekend,
we invite you to come on down, kick your shoes off, stay a while....

Rumor has it there will be good eats.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Yeah buddy, ya'll come on down!  Mention BBQ-4-U and I'll share my beer!  I'm ready, gonna be in MB on Thursday!


----------



## BigGQ

Can't get in until Thursday night, late.  But really looking forward to another great time.


----------



## LarryWolfe

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Can't get in until Thursday night, late.  But really looking forward to another great time.



Garland, please remember the Crawfish ABT's this time...........................................PLEASE!


----------



## BigGQ

I'm on a mission to find the crawfish this weekend.  Been hard to find lately...but will not give up easy.


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Yeah buddy, ya'll come on down!  Mention BBQ-4-U and I'll share my beer!  I'm ready, gonna be in MB on Thursday!



"BBQ-4-U"... :bar:   "BBQ-4-U"... :bar:   "BBQ-4-U"... :bar: 

 :evillaugh:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah buddy, ya'll come on down!  Mention BBQ-4-U and I'll share my beer!  I'm ready, gonna be in MB on Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "BBQ-4-U"... :bar:   "BBQ-4-U"... :bar:   "BBQ-4-U"... :bar:
> 
> :evillaugh:
Click to expand...


That's why we set up next to Captain Morgan and the Misfits!  When they say "BBQ-4-U", I point to Cappy's cooler.


----------



## LarryWolfe

BigGQ said:
			
		

> I'm on a mission to find the crawfish this weekend.  Been hard to find lately...but will not give up easy.



Don't find them now, they'll spoil before SOTB.   8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan

Bastard!  I thought I drank 2 cases last spring!

Hooray!  I'm not an alcoholic after all!!!!




(burp)


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Bastard!  I thought I drank 2 cases last spring!
> 
> Hooray!  I'm not an alcoholic after all!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (burp)



 :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Bastard!  I thought I drank 2 cases last spring!
> 
> Hooray!  *I'm not an alcoholic after all!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (burp)



I'll drink to that.  :bar:


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> The Fall edition...it's held twice a year.  Oh my, the stakes have gotten bigger....first prize is 5 g's, AB money has more than doubled, now at 500 bucks.  There's going to be a music festival run by the Myrtle Beach area chamber of commerce, and it's on Labor Day Weekend...meaning around 500 thousand people will be in Myrtle Beach.
> 
> Teams include BBQ-4-U and Captain Morgan, who have taken 3 of
> the last 4 trophies awarded.
> 
> Gonna be a hoot, and if you haven't planned you're Labor Day Weekend,
> we invite you to come on down, kick your shoes off, stay a while....
> 
> Rumor has it there will be good eats.



You know I will be there , I got the days off already . Will be there late Thursday night after I get off work , it takes me 3 hrs to get there from Denmark SC.  Tell em to get the name on the first place trophies done in advance for Captain Morgan and the Misfits !!!! =D>


----------



## Finney

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fall edition...it's held twice a year.  Oh my, the stakes have gotten bigger....first prize is 5 g's, AB money has more than doubled, now at 500 bucks.  There's going to be a music festival run by the Myrtle Beach area chamber of commerce, and it's on Labor Day Weekend...meaning around 500 thousand people will be in Myrtle Beach.
> 
> Teams include BBQ-4-U and Captain Morgan, who have taken 3 of
> the last 4 trophies awarded.
> 
> Gonna be a hoot, and if you haven't planned you're Labor Day Weekend,
> we invite you to come on down, kick your shoes off, stay a while....
> 
> Rumor has it there will be good eats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I will be there , I got the days off already . Will be there late Thursday night after I get off work , it takes me 3 hrs to get there from Denmark SC.  *Tell em to get the name on the first place trophies done in advance for Captain Morgan and the Misfits !!!! *=D>
Click to expand...


Me, Larry, and Woody like you guys... but we don't want your names on our trophies.


----------



## Woodman1

Sorry, I don't go _into_ Myrtle Beach! #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fall edition...it's held twice a year.  Oh my, the stakes have gotten bigger....first prize is 5 g's, AB money has more than doubled, now at 500 bucks.  There's going to be a music festival run by the Myrtle Beach area chamber of commerce, and it's on Labor Day Weekend...meaning around 500 thousand people will be in Myrtle Beach.
> 
> Teams include BBQ-4-U and Captain Morgan, who have taken 3 of
> the last 4 trophies awarded.
> 
> Gonna be a hoot, and if you haven't planned you're Labor Day Weekend,
> we invite you to come on down, kick your shoes off, stay a while....
> 
> Rumor has it there will be good eats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I will be there , I got the days off already . Will be there late Thursday night after I get off work , it takes me 3 hrs to get there from Denmark SC.  *Tell em to get the name on the first place trophies done in advance for Captain Morgan and the Misfits !!!! *=D>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me, Larry, and Woody like you guys... but we don't want your names on our trophies.
Click to expand...


Yeah, what Finney said.  [-X


----------



## Jack W.

Mary and I will be there Friday night.  I'm looking forward to judging the Anything Butt, kicking back and having a great time with all of the BBQ greats.  We will be judging Saturday too. 

Good luck and Good Q to all!

Jack


----------



## Griff

Oh boy....here they go again.

Griff


----------



## SteerCrazy

Sounds like a good time.....good luck fella's


----------



## Finney

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Mary and I will be there Friday night.  I'm looking forward to judging the Anything Butt, kicking back and having a great time with all of the BBQ greats.  We will be judging Saturday too.
> 
> Good luck and Good Q to all!
> 
> Jack


We've got something good for Friday night.  But it's a szecret.   Larry won't let me tell.


----------



## Puff1

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary and I will be there Friday night.  I'm looking forward to judging the Anything Butt, kicking back and having a great time with all of the BBQ greats.  We will be judging Saturday too.
> 
> Good luck and Good Q to all!
> 
> Jack
> 
> 
> 
> We've got something good for Friday night.  But it's a szecret.   Larry won't let me tell.
Click to expand...

If I know the "szecret handshake" will you tell me? 8-[


----------



## Finney

JTsBBQ said:
			
		

> JT's BBQ will be there to do battle once again. I really miss all my friends on the competition circuit. I am looking to do a little better than our sixth place finish last time. However, I got a feeling the competition is going to be tough. Please stop by and say hello.
> 
> 
> JT Handy
> 
> JT's BBQ
> 
> "Southern Que....at it's Finest"



JT, looking forward to seeing you too.  And the rest of these ........... ah guys.


----------



## Finney

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary and I will be there Friday night.  I'm looking forward to judging the Anything Butt, kicking back and having a great time with all of the BBQ greats.  We will be judging Saturday too.
> 
> Good luck and Good Q to all!
> 
> Jack
> 
> 
> 
> We've got something good for Friday night.  But it's a szecret.   Larry won't let me tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I know the "szecret handshake" will you tell me? 8-[
Click to expand...

If you show up.
the fine print in the BBQ-4-U handbook says ..... *MUST BE PRESENT TO WIN*


----------



## Puff1

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary and I will be there Friday night.  I'm looking forward to judging the Anything Butt, kicking back and having a great time with all of the BBQ greats.  We will be judging Saturday too.
> 
> Good luck and Good Q to all!
> 
> Jack
> 
> 
> 
> We've got something good for Friday night.  But it's a szecret.   Larry won't let me tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I know the "szecret handshake" will you tell me? 8-[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you show up.
> the fine print in the BBQ-4-U handbook says ..... *MUST BE PRESENT TO WIN*
Click to expand...

Now that is a "szecret" :!:  [-(


----------



## BigGQ

JTsBBQ said:
			
		

> JT's BBQ will be there to do battle once again. I really miss all my friends on the competition circuit. I am looking to do a little better than our sixth place finish last time. However, I got a feeling the competition is going to be tough. Please stop by and say hello.
> 
> 
> JT Handy
> 
> JT's BBQ
> 
> "Southern Que....at it's Finest"



Looking forward to seeing you, JT!  Will it be your birthday again?  We need cake!!  :grin:


----------



## BigGQ

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Mary and I will be there Friday night.  I'm looking forward to judging the Anything Butt, kicking back and having a great time with all of the BBQ greats.  We will be judging Saturday too.
> 
> Good luck and Good Q to all!
> 
> Jack



Glad Mary is coming...Somebody needs to make up for all that ugliness.


----------



## Finney

BigGQ said:
			
		

> JTsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JT's BBQ will be there to do battle once again. I really miss all my friends on the competition circuit. I am looking to do a little better than our sixth place finish last time. However, I got a feeling the competition is going to be tough. Please stop by and say hello.
> 
> 
> JT Handy
> 
> JT's BBQ
> 
> "Southern Que....at it's Finest"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you, JT!  Will it be your birthday again?  We need cake!!  :grin:
Click to expand...

It was just his b-day in April.  You monkeys might have two a year, but.... 
Oh.. forget it.


----------



## Captain Morgan

I hear there will be a Big Head Contest late Friday night.


----------



## Puff1

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I hear there will be a Big Head Contest late Friday night.


Can we vote now? 8-[


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I hear there will be a Big Head Contest late Friday night.


You'll do anything to try and get another trophy.  #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan

ROFL!!!  Vegas is not betting on me!

Latest Odds

Larry 2-1
Cappy 3-1
Walter 3-1
Walter 4-1
Big GQ  5-1


smart money goes with Aqua Noggin.


----------



## Finney

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!  Vegas is not betting on me!
> 
> Latest Odds
> 
> Larry 2-1
> Cappy 3-1
> *Walter 3-1
> Walter 4-1*
> Big GQ  5-1
> 
> 
> smart money goes with Aqua Noggin.



What you measuring on Walter that second time.


----------



## Captain Morgan

******!  I meant, I mean the Vegas report said

Walter 3-1
Jack 4-1.

Vegas has screwed me for years.


----------



## Finney

That's a lot of "big heads".


----------



## Guest

Finney said:
			
		

> That's a lot of "big heads".


 :lmao: Now that's funny!!


----------



## Jack W.

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ******!  I meant, I mean the Vegas report said
> 
> Walter 3-1
> Jack 4-1.
> 
> Vegas has screwed me for years.



How did I get in this????   

and quit calling me Walter!  [-X 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!  Vegas is not betting on me!
> 
> Latest Odds
> 
> Larry 2-1
> Cappy 3-1
> Walter 3-1
> Walter 4-1
> Big GQ  5-1
> 
> 
> smart money goes with Aqua Noggin.



4 to 1 aint bad odds !!! LOL


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!  Vegas is not betting on me!
> 
> Latest Odds
> 
> Larry 2-1
> Cappy 3-1
> Walter 3-1
> Walter 4-1
> Big GQ  5-1
> 
> 
> smart money goes with Aqua Noggin.



Glad to see I'm favored for something!  There's a lot of knowledge in this head.


----------



## Captain Morgan

yeah you're full of something!


----------



## BigGQ

Hey Guys, the monkey got lucky today and found frozen crawfish tails. If Cappy can find us some big japs, we will have some craw ABTs!

Looking forward to the fun!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":3q1v1oe2]ROFL!!!  Vegas is not betting on me!
> 
> Latest Odds
> 
> Larry 2-1
> Cappy 3-1
> Walter 3-1
> Walter 4-1
> Big GQ  5-1
> 
> 
> smart money goes with Aqua Noggin.



Glad to see I'm favored for something!  There's a lot of knowledge in this head.[/quote:3q1v1oe2]

Waiting to ooze out!


----------



## bigwheel

Hey Cappy double dittos on whut them other folks say..wishing you some major good fortune..along with any other nice folks we may know who is within earshot and planning on competing too. Not sure whut is that AB money but if it will spend it should work just fine. 

bigwheel



			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> The Fall edition...it's held twice a year.  Oh my, the stakes have gotten bigger....first prize is 5 g's, AB money has more than doubled, now at
> 500 bucks.  There's going to be a music festival run by the Myrtle Beach
> area chamber of commerce, and it's on Labor Day Weekend...meaning around 500 thousand people will be in Myrtle Beach.
> 
> Teams include BBQ-4-U and Captain Morgan, who have taken 3 of
> the last 4 trophies awarded.
> 
> The schedule for the weekend is here..
> 
> http://www.sunfunfestival.com/beachboog ... vities.htm
> 
> Gonna be a hoot, and if you haven't planned you're Labor Day Weekend,
> we invite you to come on down, kick your shoes off, stay a while....
> 
> Rumor has it there will be good eats.


----------



## Finney

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Hey Guys, the monkey got lucky today and found frozen crawfish tails. If Cappy can find us some big japs, we will have some craw ABTs!
> 
> Looking forward to the fun!!



Sure we will.  :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Hey Guys, the monkey got lucky today and found frozen crawfish tails. *If Cappy can find us some big japs, we will have some craw ABTs*!
> 
> Looking forward to the fun!!



They don't sell Japs where you live Garland???  Don't start with the excuses, we actually want the crawfish ABT's this year!  [smilie=banana.gif]


----------



## Finney

Frayedknot said:
			
		

> Holey Moley, all this talent in one place...sheesh this is gonna be goood...I will see you guys there, learning "how to do it"  funny not sure what "do it stuff" I am gonna be learning about!
> 
> Y'all travel safe...and good luck to all


Hey Frayed... you there helping Jim?

See you there.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Can someone do an anti Ernesto dance for us PLEASE!


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Can someone do an anti Ernesto dance for us PLEASE!


 [smilie=banana.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=cactus_man.gif]  [smilie=hump.gif]  [smilie=muffin.gif]  [smilie=orange.gif] 
 [smilie=bowdown.gif]  [smilie=bowdown.gif]  [smilie=bowdown.gif]  [smilie=bowdown.gif]  [smilie=bowdown.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan

FrayedKnot is hopefully gpnna help out.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

[smilie=pope.gif] 

You feller may need this too.


----------



## Jack W.

Uh Oh,

Morgan's bringing in a ringer.  Like he's never done that before!  :roll: 

Be a frayed.    

LOL

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan

lol...be a frayed..I like that.

Yep, I was lucky to sneak Walter in last time.


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> lol...be a frayed..I like that.
> 
> Yep, I was lucky to sneak Walter in last time.



I just wish there was someway for me to be there but family comes first. Oh by the way my father is looking at having 3 stints placed in one of the major arteries , will know more after the trip to Jacksonville . Yall have fun and eat some good food for me will ya ???


----------



## LarryWolfe

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...be a frayed..I like that.
> 
> Yep, I was lucky to sneak Walter in last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish there was someway for me to be there but family comes first. Oh by the way my father is looking at having 3 stints placed in one of the major arteries , will know more after the trip to Jacksonville . Yall have fun and eat some good food for me will ya ???
Click to expand...


Take care of your father Walter, ya only got one!!  Gonna miss the cookies though!!!


----------



## Finney

Walter... just remember... We'll talk about you when you're not there.  

Take care of your father, and we'll be thinking of your family.


----------



## WalterSC

Finney said:
			
		

> Walter... just remember... We'll talk about you when you're not there.
> 
> Take care of your father, and we'll be thinking of your family.




Thanks yall I expected that !!!


----------



## john pen

Walter, my 80 year old Dad had 9 bypass's in January...He's good as new and better than ever. Hope all's the same with yours...Its probably a good thing your not going..there will probably be that demon alcohol there  :twisted:


----------



## WalterSC

john pen said:
			
		

> Walter, my 80 year old Dad had 9 bypass's in January...He's good as new and better than ever. Hope all's the same with yours...Its probably a good thing your not going..there will probably be that demon alcohol there  :twisted:




LOL I was looking forward to all the different types of drinks like last year. No to mention the great  food that we all share alot of talent there. As for Dad we have gone thru this before this year in some of the other arteries and if it makes him better I am all for it. Got some good news this morning a friend of mine knows of a towable pit that someone local needs to get rid of for 500.00 bucks , that I can afford faster , but it will need repair , I will croos that bridge when I come to it . It already built onto a trailer and is wood burning which is good for me .


----------



## Captain Morgan

I can see it now  The Walter's Wood Smoke Competition Team,
coming to an event near you!


----------



## WalterSC

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I can see it now  The Walter's Wood Smoke Competition Team,
> coming to an event near you!



Actually its going  to be Squeal Appeal or something to that nature !!


----------



## Finney

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see it now  The Walter's Wood Smoke Competition Team,
> coming to an event near you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually *its going  to be Squeal Appeal *or something to that nature !!
Click to expand...

Dang... Big Mike just changed his team name to that. :P


----------



## WalterSC

Actually *its going  to be Squeal Appeal *or something to that nature !![/quote]
Dang... Big Mike just changed his team name to that. :P[/quote]


Oh now you are kidding me ahh wel back to the drawing board I am looking for something that would stand out. I twill be sometime before I am able to compete dont even have a pit of my own but I figure what the heck might as well come up with a name??


----------



## ScottyDaQ

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Actually *its going  to be Squeal Appeal *or something to that nature !!


Dang... Big Mike just changed his team name to that. :P[/quote]


Oh now you are kidding me ahh wel back to the drawing board I am looking for something that would stand out. I twill be sometime before I am able to compete dont even have a pit of my own but I figure what the heck might as well come up with a name??[/quote]

Ahhhh just shell out the $3k and search, legal, and a trademark. Safe for a couple years at least.


----------



## Finney

I was just kidding Walter.  You must have missed the other post where I made the same comment.


----------

